# Bassist Needed For Calgary Band



## mentalwarfare (Aug 11, 2006)

The Pinnacle needs a bassist. Ages 14-17. Our style is constantly evolving, bring your passion for the styles of music you like with you. Your own equiptment is needed aswell as transportation to the practice location.

For more information email us at

[email protected] or PM me.

Thanks,
The Pinnacle


----------

